# substitute for Lariam?



## Alvitr (Dec 24, 2007)

I have been taking Lariam for the past month and a half and is seriously looking for a better substitute to it. I have been taking it before but didn't have the problems with it at all then as I have now.
Not just because its messing me head and sleep up - I really only need it when at the outposts, Id rather take something I could start take cpl of days - a week before visiting the higher risk areas.
When got it on prescription I was told it was the drug to go with for the particular area, however if there is something with less sideffects, I would really like to take something else. So those with more knowledge...?


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 24, 2007)

Might have to be takin it myself soon, I doubt their is any thing with the same protection..


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2007)

Depends on the area you are in and what strains of malaria are prevalent there. In Afghanistan I had to take Lariam, but it messed me up, so the docs put me on doxycyclin whcih I had to take once a day.

I'm not a fan of Lariam and its use by our government. Flight crews are not allowed to take Lariam, but the "average" folks are? Something doesn't jive there.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 24, 2007)

It fucked up some of Our Guys in Liberia and [SIZE=-1]Ereatria. A Sgt from my Unit has started his now before he deploys to Chad.[/SIZE]


----------



## Alvitr (Dec 24, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> I'm not a fan of Lariam and its use by our government. Flight crews are not allowed to take Lariam, but the "average" folks are? Something doesn't jive there.



They stopped giving it to the servicemen here to stop the barfights ;)
j/k it just dont affect your mood and attitude in the best ways but yes they are not to keen on giving the "avarages" anything else.
The shite seem to attract the bugs here even more to you too.


----------



## WillBrink (Dec 24, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> Depends on the area you are in and what strains of malaria are prevalent there. In Afghanistan I had to take Lariam, but it messed me up, so the docs put me on doxycyclin whcih I had to take once a day.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Lariam and its use by our government. Flight crews are not allowed to take Lariam, but the "average" folks are? Something doesn't jive there.



Question, does Afghanistan have malaria? I had thought that was found in the tropical areas. Never occured to me there was malaria in Afghanistan. Learn nothing new every day I guess...


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2007)

WillBrink said:


> Question, does Afghanistan have malaria? I had thought that was found in the tropical areas. Never occured to me there was malaria in Afghanistan. Learn nothing new every day I guess...



It does. I don't have the numbers but there were numerous reported cases of it among service members that didn't take their meds. there was even a study done on it several years ago.

Lariam is the devil.


----------



## WillBrink (Dec 24, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> It does. I don't have the numbers but there were numerous reported cases of it among service members that didn't take their meds. there was even a study done on it several years ago.
> 
> Lariam is the devil.



Interesting, thanx.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 24, 2007)

I know a couple guys that have come home with malaria from that shithole. ;)  And that's literally where the mosquito's hang out.  I had to take Lariam when I was there and it messed with me as well, wonderful [SIZE=-1]Mefloquine Monday's.   Some of the other guys were prescribed Primoquine because they couldn't take Mefloquine.  Here's some info I got from the CDC website, might help. :)

[/SIZE]





> [SIZE=-1]
> [/SIZE]*Drugs to Prevent Malaria (antimalarial drugs)* If you will be visiting a malaria risk area in Afghanistan, you will need to take one of the following antimalarial drugs: atovaquone/proguanil, doxycycline, or mefloquine (primaquine in special circumstances and only after G6PD testing).
> *Note: Chloroquine is NOT an effective antimalarial drug in Afghanistan and should not be taken to prevent malaria in this region.*
> *Malaria risk area in Afghanistan:* Risk April-December in all areas at altitudes below 2,000m (<6,561ft)


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2007)

Here's the one I was thinking of. Rangers, take your meds. :)

http://jama.ama-assn.org/cgi/content/full/293/2/212


----------



## ROS (Dec 24, 2007)

Having grown up witness to the effects of malaria on a person, I do hope the drugs work and that anyone at risk takes them.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 24, 2007)

hahahaha, when I was in Astan, most of us forgot to take ours...as well as the pink ones afterwards


----------



## Alvitr (Dec 24, 2007)

I will have to make friends among the french meds and ask for anything else except Lariam. I cant stand it.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 24, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> hahahaha, when I was in Astan, most of us forgot to take ours...as well as the pink ones afterwards



I remember you weren't supposed to drink while taking it as well. lol, I had my 2 beer/per day, hourly when I'd go down to the German or Dutch messes. ;)


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 24, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> I remember you weren't supposed to drink while taking it as well. lol, I had my 2 beer/per day, hourly when I'd go down to the German or Dutch messes. ;)



That didn't stop the Orish while in Eretraia !!;)


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 24, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> That didn't stop the Orish while in Eretraia !!;)



LMAO, didn't say it stopped me.   Or the Orish guy from NATO for that matter.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 24, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> LMAO, didn't say it stopped me.   Or the Orish guy from NATO for that matter.




[SIZE=-1]Liaison Teams?[/SIZE]


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 24, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> [SIZE=-1]Liaison Teams?[/SIZE]



Commo geeks I believe, we were all at the Multinational Bde HQ; we didn't talk much about what we did, just a lot of joking around and beverages.  Good bunch of guys, I can't remember the blokes name though; I've been looking through my stuff to see if there's a picture some where but he's a ghost. lol


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 24, 2007)

Won't help you now but I thought it was a bit ironic and interesting to read. 



> *   Sea cucumber 'new malaria weapon'*
> *                              Sea cucumbers could provide a potential new weapon to block transmission of the malaria parasite, a study suggests.                              *                                                             The slug-like creature produces a protein, lectin, which impairs development of the parasites.
> An international team genetically engineered mosquitoes - which carry the malaria parasite - to produce the same protein in their gut when feeding.
> The PLoS Pathogens study found the protein disrupted development of the parasites inside the insects' stomach.
> ...


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 24, 2007)

Good Find G, interesting read..


----------



## digrar (Dec 24, 2007)

We used doxy in Timor.  Did the job and it's not a gross tasting pill that you have to choke down.


----------



## pardus (Dec 24, 2007)

There is another drug that is as effective as Larium without the side effects, I forget what it is called, I heard about it in 2000, at that time it wasn't being issued as it was too expensive.

:2c:

I'd rather not take anti malarials if I can help it.


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> I'd rather not take anti malarials if I can help it.



Me either to be honest. After my jaunt with LAriam I won't take it again. Doxy or nothing. Bad attitude, sure? But Lariam toxicity (and I believe I had it) is nothing to sneeze at either. Ever wake up and decide to shoot yourself? Me either until I took Lariam.

I won't take it again.


----------



## Alvitr (Dec 24, 2007)

Well I need to come up with something instead so thank you all for the advice :) 
The only drug I have heard of being without more or less side-effects is Malarone but have been adviced not to take that for longer periods. What we got is P. falciparum and have it all year around in the entire country though its not that bad along the costs.

One bloody night without those freak out nightmares etc would be very nice.


----------



## Alvitr (Dec 24, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> Me either to be honest. After my jaunt with LAriam I won't take it again. Doxy or nothing. Bad attitude, sure? But Lariam toxicity (and I believe I had it) is nothing to sneeze at either. Ever wake up and decide to shoot yourself? Me either until I took Lariam.
> 
> I won't take it again.



Would it be any idea looking at Doxycycline for Chloroqine resistant areas?


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2007)

Alvitr said:


> Would it be any idea looking at Doxycycline for Chloroqine resistant areas?



I don't know. I know that for A-stan I was offered Doxycycline after the Lariam made me bat shit crazy. I'm not sure about other areas. Where is Doctor Doom when we need him? :)


----------



## pardus (Dec 24, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> Me either to be honest. After my jaunt with LAriam I won't take it again. Doxy or nothing. Bad attitude, sure? But Lariam toxicity (and I believe I had it) is nothing to sneeze at either. Ever wake up and decide to shoot yourself? Me either until I took Lariam.
> 
> I won't take it again.



I had mates in Africa who wouldn't take anti-malarials until they got malaria, they were just very careful about preventing mozzies biting them, of course you must look at the areas you are in, cerebral malaria isn't fun from what I hear ;)



Alvitr said:


> Would it be any idea looking at Doxycycline for Chloroqine resistant areas?



As per post #9
From the CDC



> Drugs to Prevent Malaria (antimalarial drugs) If you will be visiting a malaria risk area in Afghanistan, you will need to take one of the following antimalarial drugs: atovaquone/proguanil, doxycycline, or mefloquine (primaquine in special circumstances and only after G6PD testing).
> Note: Chloroquine is NOT an effective antimalarial drug in Afghanistan and should not be taken to prevent malaria in this region.
> Malaria risk area in Afghanistan: Risk April-December in all areas at altitudes below 2,000m (<6,561ft)


----------



## Alvitr (Dec 24, 2007)

Missed that.its the drugs.. :uhh:
Thanks Pardus ;)


----------



## Typhoon (Dec 24, 2007)

> I'm not a fan of Lariam and its use by our government. Flight crews are not allowed to take Lariam, but the "average" folks are? Something doesn't jive there.


My recollection is that based on research and some heavy hitting legal advice a group of  the pilots rebelled against taking it and the DoD backed down. Any one else remember this?



> when I was in Astan, most of us forgot to take ours...as well as the pink ones afterwards


I know of people who contracted Malaria in A-Stan and the symptoms showed up months later...As I understand it, it wasn't pretty...


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 25, 2007)

That shit put stuff in my head that I never want there ever, ever again....  If there is another option, I would take it other than Lariam.:2c:


----------



## pardus (Dec 25, 2007)

I heard alcohol works, im researching it as we speak


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 25, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> I heard alcohol works, im researching it as we speak



LOL, tried that and didn't catch the bug.  So perhaps it works.  I am trying that research as well, just about to crash actually. lol


----------



## Alvitr (Dec 25, 2007)

Not to good on your liver I suppose, but then what is. Beer works for Dengue fever anyway. Its been proven!


----------



## Typhoon (Dec 25, 2007)

> I heard alcohol works, im researching it as we speak


Drinking Gin and Tonics, eh Pardus?  

Hey, were you recently seen in a Santa Suit running amok somewhere? 

For all those in Malaria country, stay safe out there, will ya?


----------



## DoctorDoom (Dec 27, 2007)

Freefalling said:


> I don't know. I know that for A-stan I was offered Doxycycline after the Lariam made me bat shit crazy. I'm not sure about other areas. Where is Doctor Doom when we need him? :)



Doxy pretty much goes for people who have bad reactions to Lariam.  The official party line is that the psychiatric effects of Lariam have not been proven... doxy works for all regions.

Malaria is the number one single cause killer worldwide.  Take your meds.


----------



## car (Dec 27, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> I heard alcohol works, im researching it as we speak



Yeah, I rub OGD on the mosquito bites....


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 27, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> Sea cucumber 'new malaria weapon'...
> ... *An international team genetically engineered mosquitoes - which carry the malaria parasite*...



I got the chills reading the above statement... But then again, I just watched 12 Monkeys last night too!  :uhh:

LL


----------



## pardus (Dec 27, 2007)

Had an old soldier tell me, "Drink a thimble full of kerosene everyday, that will keep the mozzies away." :bleh:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 27, 2007)

I chewed the fuck out of some match heads in Eglin!


----------



## car (Dec 27, 2007)

Pickle juice works, too.


----------



## Alvitr (Dec 27, 2007)

So if I bin the Lariam for Doxy, stick to the regular frequent alcohol intake, eat gherkins and only have intimate relationships with sea cucumbers - it should be ok?

Alright, I am buying that :cool:


----------



## car (Dec 27, 2007)

Alvitr said:


> So if I bin the Lariam for Doxy, stick to the regular frequent alcohol intake, eat gherkins and only have intimate relationships with sea cucumbers - it should be ok?
> 
> Alright, I am buying that :cool:



You forgot the match heads.....maybe you can light the sea cucumbers on fire...;)


----------



## Alvitr (Dec 27, 2007)

car said:


> You forgot the match heads.....maybe you can light the sea cucumbers on fire...;)




Wishes


----------



## digrar (Dec 28, 2007)

digrar said:


> We used doxy in Timor.  Did the job and it's not a gross tasting pill that you have to choke down.



http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,,22967940-31477,00.html?from=public_rss



> *SIGNIFICANT numbers of Australian Federal Police officers are returning from overseas service with serious stomach illnesses, amid claims the AFP is prescribing them an anti-malarial drug for too long.*



Now this pops up, I've had two endoscopies and am currently on a couple of different pills to keep my guts in line. I'll be looking at hitting up vet affairs to take on the cost of that little expense in the near future....


----------



## pardus (Dec 28, 2007)

The best anti malarial is to not get bitten :2c:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 28, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> The best anti malarial is to not get bitten :2c:



lol, gee thanks for that insightful bit of knowledge Mr. Wizard!


----------



## pardus (Dec 28, 2007)

Wanker!

There are so many people that think they just need to take a pill and forget the risk, the best thing to do is to be constantly vigilant about the threat always have long sleeves, mozzie repellent, mozzie eradication plan (if possible) in place, the pills should not be the first line of defense.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 28, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Wanker!
> 
> There are so many people that think they just need to take a pill and forget the risk, the best thing to do is to be constantly vigilant about the threat always have long sleeves, mozzie repellent, mozzie eradication plan (if possible) in place, the pills should not be the first line of defense.





Its SOP's for Us while on Deployment to wear long Sleeves.. I'haven't been away for a while but I think they parade the Young Inf Guys to make sure they take their meds.


----------



## Typhoon (Dec 28, 2007)

> the best thing to do is to be constantly vigilant about the threat always have long sleeves, mozzie repellent, mozzie eradication plan (if possible) in place, the pills should not be the first line of defense.


Good advice. Of course mosquito eradication is the reason why the U.S. succeeded in building the Panama Canal...


----------



## pardus (Dec 28, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Its SOP's for Us while on Deployment to wear long Sleeves.. I'haven't been away for a while but I think they parade the Young Inf Guys to make sure they take their meds.



Everything remotely field based required the wearing of long sleeves with us.

Any rambo idiot that tried to roll his sleeves up was made to leopard crawl on gravel until he realised the error of his ways


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 28, 2007)

yeah it was always long sleeves with us as well


----------



## Alvitr (Dec 28, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Wanker!
> 
> There are so many people that think they just need to take a pill and forget the risk



Yes, and those have never been to Lappland during summer either >:{ 
Pills are for the _sneaky_ ones who still manage to get around all that :uhh:


----------



## Alvitr (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, as my anti malaria-drug experiments continue. Malarone seems to be the very best - if you are in a Muslim country and in all possible lack of alcohol. 
No sideffects what so ever except that you lose your memory COMPLETLY. Nothing uncommon I guess after a certain intake but this should not happen after 2 Heineken Freaking expensive too.
Better luck with the Dox.


----------

